# 2010 Party invites



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I made these for our party this year. Used Photoshop. I actually had two ideas, this more subdued take with no color or one all flashy and crazy. Maybe I'll save the flashy one for next year. Hope everyones props and projects are coming along well. Happy early Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the drawing, the annoyed grave digger in particular! Are you the artist?


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Roxy. Nope not really just a firefighter who digs this stuff.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love the drawing, the annoyed grave digger in particular! Are you the artist?


Oh am I the artist, yup. I misread because I am also a meatball. Thanks! I actually hate the way his hand came out. I might go and change it.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Like it! Could be the fifth member of the Teen Titans.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job with the invites.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome job, Dubbax!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You are in the wrong job my friend! GREAT work, again!


----------

